# What happened to the Actor/Actress game?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just to let you guys know. Due to database issues, the Actor/Actress movie game thread needed to be deleted. The thread was very, very large and was causing some glitches in the database. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> Just to let you guys know. Due to database issues, the Actor/Actress movie game thread needed to be deleted. The thread was very, very large and was causing some glitches in the database.
> 
> Sorry about that.


On a positive note it was the only thread that didn't have any whining, debating or moderator interjection.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> On a positive note it was the only thread that didn't have any whining, debating or moderator interjection.


haha Well it was fun while it lasted!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> On a positive note it was the only thread that didn't have any whining, debating or moderator interjection.


But it was also a thread that was really only used by 3 members. Of the 50,000 posts in that thread, 3 members accounted for 35,000 of those posts.

Was simply a post padding thread.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

spartanstew said:


> But it was also a thread that was really only used by 3 members. Of the 50,000 posts in that thread, 3 members accounted for 35,000 of those posts.
> 
> Was simply a post padding thread.


Too bad you can't take another look. It was one of the longest running threads with a lot more then three members. For those who participated it was a fun, relaxing thread. Nicest thing about it was the lack of whining, insult trading and modreator interjection. As for post padding there's quite a few threads that account for that and we both know it!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

WOW - post padding heaven goes away... :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> . For those who participated it was a fun, relaxing thread. Nicest thing about it was the lack of whining, insult trading and modreator interjection. As for post padding there's quite a few threads that account for that and we both know it!


I agree!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Will a new one be started?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

While I would have preferred to have seen a way that the participants would not have lost their post count :lol: I do understand that the forum was just getting to be to large and was slowing down the system and therefore needed to go. :crying:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Kevin F said:


> Will a new one be started?


You may start a new one but be aware that it will get deleted when the post count starts getting too high. I will try to give a warning the next time.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess you guys are back in business


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Just to let you guys know. Due to database issues, the Actor/Actress movie game thread needed to be deleted. The thread was very, very large and was causing some glitches in the database.


Stuff happens, and you were honest about it.


----------

